# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Waiting for the panic to come

## Chloe

Has anyone ever come face to face with a huge trigger and then not reacted ?? 

I normally end up panicking if I think Mattys parents are going to come upstairs... And yet tonight when I was only dressed in a top and Matty dressed in much less under the covers and his mum wanted to come in and get a wire for charging something he was freaking out afraid I might panic and without thinking I said yhea come in despite clothes being everywhere. She came in grabber what she needed said she was off to bed and that was it. It took a moment for me to click and go she did just come in then... Right ?? Matty didn't move didn't dare say anything I was sat up completely confused he's taking it as a good sign. I however am not that optimistic maybe how I panic is changing or maybe I just got over it (unlikely but possible). For me that's a huge trigger and nothing, no panic no shaking no terror. I 

Just wanted to know if anyone else experienced this or maybe even has a clue as to why it didn't actually set me off ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kesky

Once I was driving trencher on a side hill and got too far to the down hill side and the trencher got up on two wheels and was close to rolling and i kind of went outside my body and turned off the panic, but I kind of froze too, but I was in front of a lot of workers so pretended to be ok. Someone suggested I move an adjustment that equalized the weight and I was good to go again but looking back on it I should have been in full panic mode. Maybe a little different than your experience. Maybe in the moment you thought her walking in was no big deal? Or maybe you just got tired of wrestling with it and said to hell with it? Or maybe there wasn't enough time for you to think about it?

----------


## Chloe

There was defiantly enough time cause we heard her come up and she came out and knocked on Mattys door paused then said can I come in.... I didn't think it was a bug deal afterwards I couldn't understand why Matty was so happy so i don't know if I turned off kind of thing. I was sort of in a disconnected state all night (when you've got that many thoughts and your just that focused on thinking you don't feel or hear as much every sense is kind of dulled). And if it was a case of me saying to hell with it I wouldn't have any problems anymore haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I've been in situations where my reaction will be _delayed_, but a big trigger will always set me off eventually. Ah well, hopefully you'll have more experiences like that eh!

----------


## Chloe

Matty was really worried about it being delayed. It didn't come though. I think if anything it'll be my panic changing again or the fact that I was sort of disconnected and out of it that night  ::\:  hopefully the second I'm just starting so sometimes have control I don't want to loose it all of a sudden  :Ninja:   ::(:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Chantellabella

I've overcome triggers so is it possible you just have lessened the reaction by working through it or getting exposed to it? When I first started writing on these forums, I would panic immensely before doing a program at my work. Now I get it set up and wait for the people to show up. No anxiety at all. 

The difference was I told myself it was ok to not be perfect all the time. I set my goal as "good enough" and was amazed at how it lessened my panic before a program. The second thing I did was not even look back on how I did. I used to dwell on every mistake I made. After a program now, I just clean up, write down the statistics and move on to the next one. 

So maybe you're just learning to cope better.

----------


## Chloe

If it was a case of exposing myself to stuff to get use to it then I shouldn't panic over hardly anything. Only thing I shelter myself away from is people my own age drinking, people doing drugs or gory things. I've never sheltered myself away from men or sex or anything of that nature. I think now that time has passed since posting this my panics have changed I've started freezing before I go into the panic so it has changed

----------

